# Installation ohne LAN?

## henrynick

Hallo 

es soll ein Dell Notebook (Inspiron 5000e) mit Gentoo versorgt werden.

Da das Gerät keine interne Netzwerkkarte hat, kam die Frage auf, ob man

dem System gleich eine PCMCIA-Wireless-Karte (DIGITUS Wireless LAn Cardbus,

DN-7001GS) einbaut und eine Wireless-Installation durchführt.

Tja - und nun die Quizfrage - geht das? Schon jemand Erfahrung damit?

Danke für eure Geduld.

----------

## firefly

sollte kein Problem sein. Falls die gentoo installations-/live-cd die karte nicht unterstüzt, kannst du auch eine andere live-cd verwenden, welche die Karte unterstüzt. Die gentoo cd ist für die installation nicht unbedingt notwendig.

----------

## Hupf

Du könntest die Installation in einer VM durchführen und per ext. Platte aufspielen. So ist es ad hoc evtl. leichter als eine nicht von der LiveDVD erkannte WLAN-Karte zum laufen zu bringen. Anders: im Echtsystem ist dies einfacher als im LiveDVD-System.

----------

## henrynick

Erstmal muss ich ein  :Shocked:  loswerden ... Gentoo-CD ist nicht notwendig?

Heißt die Info dann, dass ich von einer Knoppix-Live aus installieren

kann? 'tschuldigung, wenn ich mich jetzt als Dummy oute, aber bisher 

habe ich immer über Stage-CD installiert ...

----------

## firefly

 *henrynick wrote:*   

> Erstmal muss ich ein  loswerden ... Gentoo-CD ist nicht notwendig?
> 
> Heißt die Info dann, dass ich von einer Knoppix-Live aus installieren
> 
> kann? 'tschuldigung, wenn ich mich jetzt als Dummy oute, aber bisher 
> ...

 

Könnte man so sagen. Die gentoo-cd ist für die installation nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Jedes anders linux system reicht. Dass System muss nur deinen PC/Laptop ins Internet bringen können.

----------

## Max Steel

Richtig. Du brauchst im Prinzip von der CD nur die Möglichkeit Programme zu starten (--> Kernel), Internet/LAN (--> Kerneltreiber/-module), evtl. direktes Internet (--> pppd) und Dateien runterladen (--> wget), sowie eine bash (bash ähnliche Konstrukte) und chroot.

Und das bietet eigentlich jede Linux CD, oder vorinstalliertes Linux mit. Voraussgesetzt eben, du hast die passenden Treiber für deine LAN-/WLAN-Karte.

Edith:

firefly war schneller.

----------

## henrynick

Dann organisier ich mir mal ne Live-CD - in der stillen Hoffnung,

dass meine Wireless-Karte erkannt wird.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist - bleibt wohl nur die Installation über eine

Netzwerkkarte oder?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal vorher googeln, ob die unterstützt wird und wenn ja, von welcher Distri. Also im Zweifelsfall eine, mit recht neuen Kernel oder eine, die einiges an Treibern mitbringt. Geht schneller, als einfach probieren.

----------

## henrynick

... die Karte ist laut 'lspci' 

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 

Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g 

Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

Unter Knoppix funktioniert es - nun zumindest wird die Karte erkannt.

----------

## henrynick

Tja - wenn es so einfach gewesen wäre!

Leider bekomme ich unter Knoppix das Netzwerk per WLAN nicht zum laufen.

Auf eine Rückfrage im englsichsprachigen Forum habe ich den Hinweis auf die Rescue-CD

als Boot-Medium bekommen. Leider läßt sich dort, trotz vorgegebener Startoption

PCMCIA nicht aktivieren und damit auch das Modul rtl8180 für WLAN-Karte

nicht aktivieren.

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.sysresccd.org/forums/search.php?keywords=pcmcia&terms=all&author=&fid%5B%5D=14&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&sid=8f07a4b7dde2d537b085577a14f1ebd8&submit=Search

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-806625.html

Hat noch jemand eine schlaue Idee, wie ich das vielleicht doch noch Wireless hin bekomme?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hast Du es mit der aktuellen Gentoo-Live-CD denn schon probiert?

----------

## henrynick

Ja - gestern Abend nochmals mit der aktuellen. Ich habe dort auch die 

Option mit dem 'dopcmcia' versucht, aber dass hatte nicht so richtig

Wirkung. In dem Zusammenhang gleich mal noch ne Frage:

kann ich bei der Live-CD an irgendeiner Stelle beim Starten ein root-PWD

festlegen? Zumindest für den Versuch der Aktivierung des Moduls benötige ich ja

nen root-zugriff. 

Die Karte funktioniert - zumindest und Win

----------

## henrynick

Das mit dem root-Zugriff hat sich erledigt - wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Das andere Problem besteht immer noch - aus irgendeinem Grund mag er kein

WLAN und das Modul für die Karte ist auch nicht existent. Jedenfalls kommt bei 

Einsatz der LIVE-CD beim Aufrufen des Moduls folgende Ausgsabe:

modprobe rtl8180

FATAL:  Module rtl8180 not found.

----------

## Max Steel

Schonmal eine opensuse-livecd ausprobiert, ich glaube mich zu entsinnen das die dieses Modul eingebaut hatten...

----------

## henrynick

äh - nee! Habe ich noch nicht. Versuch ich mal. Erstmal

laden ...

----------

